# LMFAO @ loud, over-confident people at house parties



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Where does it actually get you?

Most guys try to be alpha and the soul of the party - loud, chatting too much, trying to out drink etc. Yet I prefer the silent approach. Join in, but don't go overboard. I try to whack out comments during drinking games and only talk when I have something that is genuinely interesting, or hopefully funny. Takes practice to perfect - I have been working on it for several years and it's still on going.

Here's a solid example. I was at a Halloween house party back in October and everyone was trying to show off in their costumes to impress girls. I went as a fox with raybans (fake ones from a Magaluf street trader) and was pretty quiet and hand on heart got more interest from girls than any of my mates (yes nothing happened - don't rinse me on this).

Of course you can get loud and annoying once the party gets late and everyone is under the influence. But a quiet approach is better imo.

Just my thought of the day.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Shut up L man you gay lil attention seeking cvnt.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sit back quietly, wait for the loud one to make a mistake, pick them up on it and make them look a fool in front of everybody. You've sucessfully stole there bitches :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Shut up L man you gay lil attention seeking cvnt.


x2


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

and yeah shut up you gay little attention seeking cnut.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Where does it actually get you?
> 
> Most guys try to be alpha and the soul of the party - loud, chatting too much, trying to out drink etc. Yet I prefer the silent approach. Join in, but don't go overboard. I try to whack out comments during drinking games and only talk when I have something that is genuinely interesting, or hopefully funny. Takes practice to perfect - I have been working on it for several years and it's still on going.
> 
> ...


I love you man


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Usually the loud alpha guy ends up in bed with a girl


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

L Man keep your odd thoughts to yourself and concentrate on get that tang!! I took it personal that you didn't accept my offer


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> x2


x3.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

No action in magaluf and party's, your dooooomed


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> L Man keep your odd thoughts to yourself and concentrate on get that tang!! I took it personal that you didn't accept my offer


Lol I like to document my thoughts though mate.

I haven't rejected your offer, just need to bulk up first. I have weird images in my head about your invite tbh.



tkd67 said:


> No action in magaluf and party's, your dooooomed


I love a house party


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Lol I like to document my thoughts though mate.
> 
> I haven't rejected your offer, just need to bulk up first. I have weird images in my head about your invite tbh.


Lman wakes up to find himself handcuffed to a tree stump in a mud hut in Zimbabwe :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Lol I like to document my thoughts though mate.
> 
> I haven't rejected your offer, just need to bulk up first. I have weird images in my head about your invite tbh.
> 
> I love a house party


Ain't been to one in 30 years, only thing I could pull was me drinks :laugh:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Confidence = snatch

You do the maths.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Lman wakes up to find himself handcuffed to a tree stump in a mud hut in Zimbabwe :whistling:


with a kidney missing...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Lman wakes up to find himself handcuffed to a tree stump in a mud hut in Zimbabwe :whistling:


To be fair he would then probably get to see some titties mate


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

RACK said:


> Usually the loud alpha guy ends up in bed with a girl


Or two if he's a true Alpha.. :w00t:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Where does it actually get you?
> 
> Most guys try to be alpha and the soul of the party - loud, chatting too much, trying to out drink etc. Yet I prefer the silent approach. Join in, but don't go overboard. I try to whack out comments during drinking games and only talk when I have something that is genuinely interesting, or hopefully funny. Takes practice to perfect - I have been working on it for several years and it's still on going.
> 
> ...





The L Man said:


> Shut up L man you gay lil attention seeking cvnt.


Are the voices in your head arguing again? :confused1:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RACK said:


> Usually the loud alpha guy ends up in bed with a girl





Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Lman wakes up to find himself handcuffed to a tree stump in a mud hut in Zimbabwe :whistling:





tkd67 said:


> Ain't been to one in 30 years, only thing I could pull was me drinks :laugh:





Ballin said:


> Confidence = snatch
> 
> You do the maths.


Had a brilliant sucess story at Exeter Uni which ended in tragedy. Friend invites me to his uni house. Lives with a house full of girls. I am the quiet one but two solid 7/10s liked me. One of them invited me to her bed everytime I went up there lol. The rest is history, sadly. God it's depressing looking back, but as Trevor McDonald once said "Get over it, cvnt!".


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

You sure you weren't getting attention out of sympathy?

'This guy seems depressed + lonely, maybe I'll make conversation & cheer him up abit'

Skip 3 hours and shes getting laced in the bathroom by the confident lad that was annoying you earlier.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

you go for the quiet girls who arent into the macho thing, they are good girls


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Lman wakes up to find himself handcuffed to a tree stump in a mud hut in Zimbabwe :whistling:


Would love to go back to Zimbabwe at some point, lovely place  . And no A&S, that aint an invitation for you to handcuff me to a tree stump in a mud hut :lol:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Had a brilliant sucess story at Exeter Uni which ended in tragedy. Friend invites me to his uni house. Lives with a house full of girls. I am the quiet one but two solid 7/10s liked me. One of them invited me to her bed everytime I went up there lol. The rest is history, sadly. God it's depressing looking back, but as Trevor McDonald once said "Get over it, cvnt!".


Hold up.. she invited you to her bed, then what happened? :confused1:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree with L man.

I was in the pub on Sunday, pretty sober, had about 8 beers so had topped up slightly from the night before. Some guy was there that I barely know giving it the big un non stop, I mean really going for it. He was doing my head in tbh.

And then because I hadn't said much he started mouthing off at me trying to embarrass me to get a laugh out of everyone else with the steroid comments and questions. I waited till we were both at the bar and told him 'so you wanna sit flapping your little gums trying to be the big man? Keep it up and we'll see who looks like a big man after I've knocked your fvcking teeth out'. Reading it back it makes me sound like a bit of a [email protected] but he had it coming imo as I don't broadcast my gear use and was basically keeping my head down.

I hate it when people are loud and obnoxious for no reason. Fvck em all


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Hold up.. she invited you to her bed, then what happened? :confused1:


She invited me to her bed on more the one ocassion and nothing happened. I've mentioned it before on here. Then she invited me for the weekend on my own, so I went up, spent the weekend with her and then at the end she said it isn't going to work. Haven't spoke to her since!

:mellow:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Obviously theres a difference to being a scrote bag like the guy I was talking about above and being an Alpha Mofo in a good way like most of us on this board.

Confidence gets girls, just don't be a cvnt with it is all I'm saying


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> She invited me to her bed on more the one ocassion and nothing happened. I've mentioned it before on here. Then she invited me for the weekend on my own, so I went up, spent the weekend with her and then at the end she said it isn't going to work. Haven't spoke to her since!
> 
> :mellow:


Sounds like you need to man the fvck up mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Sounds like you need to man the fvck up mate


I agree lol


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Or just don't waste your time thinking about who's who and enjoy yourself an if you end up being in fire because of your 100% personality then it's a bonus!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Sounds like you need to man the fvck up mate


sounds more like he needs to come out of the closet and fcuk a man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyway let's get back on topic. I have already posted two king examples of being quiet at a party. What are you guys saying?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Not in fire ****in ON fire (like my iPhone if it carries on being a spell correcting piece of American sh1t!!)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not many people like a big loud mouth

BUT

Even less people like the mardy quiet one sat in the corner being a non-entity


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The L Man said:


> She invited me to her bed on more the one ocassion and nothing happened. I've mentioned it before on here. Then she invited me for the weekend on my own, so I went up, spent the weekend with her and then at the end she said it isn't going to work. Haven't spoke to her since!
> 
> :mellow:


Didn't she put the bounce on you at all over the entire weekend?

If she did, what was your reaction?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

parties are for puffs

stay at home and have **** all sex drive cos your so fvuked from training like me


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."


We're talking about alcohol/drug fueled house parties, not political debates in the house of commons.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Anyway let's get back on topic. I have already posted two king examples of being quiet at a party. What are you guys saying?


I'm saying the quiet, meek virgin in the corner is weird and trying too hard in his approach to be different.

Something I've always wondered Limp Man is what your dress sense is like? Can you please list two different examples of clothing you would wear. One casual and one smart. Head to toe.

This is how I picture you looking and acting. Finch from American Pie. Except there's no happy ending for you, you ain't boning Stifler's mum.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

MyStyle said:


> We're talking about alcohol/drug fueled house parties, not political debates in the house of commons.


What does it have to do with politics or the House of Commons? :confused1:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> What does it have to do with politics or the House of Commons? :confused1:


Serious question? I think what I wrote is easily understood..


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

MyStyle said:


> Serious question? I think what I wrote is easily understood..


Wow - OK.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> Wow - OK.


Lol @ negging me for that. "I don't need your permission to post" - Likewise in the sense I don't need your permission to question what you said on an open forum. If you don't want the possibility of people debating what you say, maybe you shouldn't post?










Basically what I'm saying is - Its a house party. Everybody is drinking, everybody is having a laugh, 90% of what comes out of peoples mouths at house parties is complete and utter sh!te. People aren't there for serious debate and conversation, holding a thought in the back of their mind the whole time.. "maybe I shouldn't say that, people will think I'm a fool". You're partying with the wrong people buddy.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Didn't she put the bounce on you at all over the entire weekend?
> 
> If she did, what was your reaction?


Nah the whole weekend was sh*t. Just stayed at her house with all her other flatmates so it was awkward. Started watching Dexter and she was disgusted at a scene in which the main character gets a BJ. A weekend I'd rather forget about lol.



Mish said:


> I'm saying the quiet, meek virgin in the corner is weird and trying too hard in his approach to be different.
> 
> Something I've always wondered Limp Man is what your dress sense is like? Can you please list two different examples of clothing you would wear. One casual and one smart. Head to toe.
> 
> This is how I picture you looking and acting. Finch from American Pie. Except there's no happy ending for you, you ain't boning Stifler's mum.


You seem pretty heated man. Take a chill pill Mish.

Take a guess at what I wear.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Where does it actually get you?
> 
> Most guys try to be alpha and the soul of the party - loud, chatting too much, trying to out drink etc. Yet I prefer the silent approach. Join in, but don't go overboard. I try to whack out comments during drinking games and only talk when I have something that is genuinely interesting, or hopefully funny. Takes practice to perfect - I have been working on it for several years and it's still on going.
> 
> ...


Sounds like loud men intimidate you.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Opened this thread 100% expecting it to be by the l man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Talaria said:


> Sounds like loud men intimidate you.


Far from it. I know deep down they're troubled I just smirk and go about my business.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I just smirk and go about my business.


STANDING ON THERE SANDALS THEN.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Nah the whole weekend was sh*t. Just stayed at her house with all her other flatmates so it was awkward. Started watching Dexter and she was disgusted at a scene in which the main character gets a BJ. A weekend I'd rather forget about lol.


Get out this weekend, sort this mess of yours out and post back.

Pref with pictures of said girl in all sorts of shapes.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Get out this weekend, sort this mess of yours out and post back.
> 
> Pref with pictures of said girl in all sorts of shapes.


Lol I will never see that girl again she lives far from me anyway, and after that, it would be horribly awkward.

You will be pleased to know I am throwing a little gathering at my house this weekend. I will document it and post it next week if you want lol.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

you must kno of at least one slag you can get sex on tap with surely? im going thru a dry spell but not dry enough to touch the slag i kno.......yet anyway!!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Lol I will never see that girl again she lives far from me anyway, and after that, it would be horribly awkward.
> 
> You will be pleased to know I am throwing a little gathering at my house this weekend. I will document it and post it next week if you want lol.


Live webcam feeds for all of UKM to witness is the way to go with this one.



benno_2010 said:


> you must kno of at least one slag you can get sex on tap with surely? im going thru a dry spell but not dry enough to touch the slag i kno.......yet anyway!!


Everybody knows *atleast* a few. Example; I was standing outside work today having a smoke and a fella I know comes dandering past with 2 girls, all of them clearly airlocked. I talk to the guy for couple of seconds as he passes, and as they get a little further away 1 of the girls shouts back "here sexy boy.. you fancy going down that alley?". How L Man gets through life is beyond me sometimes.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Had a brilliant sucess story at Exeter Uni which ended in tragedy. Friend invites me to his uni house. Lives with a house full of girls. I am the quiet one but two solid 7/10s liked me. One of them invited me to her bed everytime I went up there lol. The rest is history, sadly. God it's depressing looking back, but as Trevor McDonald once said "Get over it, cvnt!".


let me know when ur back down in exeter! ill go on a night out with you and ill video all these antics that happens with you for UKM viewing :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Everybody knows *atleast* a few. Example; I was standing outside work today having a smoke and a fella I know comes dandering past with 2 girls, all of them clearly airlocked. I talk to the guy for couple of seconds as he passes, and as they get a little further away 1 of the girls shouts back "here sexy boy.. you fancy going down that alley?". How L Man gets through life is beyond me sometimes.


exactly - theres always someone!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i like the confident man..not the loud bolshy one but not the one who doesnt say anything/overthinks things/is neurotic/looks at me with a murderous rapey eye


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> i like the confident man..not the loud bolshy one but not the one who doesnt say anything/overthinks things/is neurotic/looks at me with a murderous rapey eye


Have you ever heard of the term "Curiosity killed the cat"? quiet ones are more interesting and end up getting approached more towards the end of the night.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The L Man said:


> Have you ever heard of the term "Curiosity killed the cat"? quiet ones are more interesting and end up getting approached more towards the end of the night.


And how's this worked out for ya mate?

Seriously, get wasted and just pull anything! I'm actually starting to feel sorry for you


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Have you ever heard of the term "Curiosity killed the cat"? quiet ones are more interesting and end up getting approached more towards the end of the night.


The confident ones however end up in bed with the girl. You've been on this forum from 2010, so assuming you have been lifting from then, possibly on and off.. you can't be that small, so suffice to say you can't be all THAT unattractive. Take a few drinks & act cheeky. Victory will be yours.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Have you ever heard of the term "Curiosity killed the cat"? quiet ones are more interesting and end up getting approached more towards the end of the night.


are you telling me about what girls find attractive in men when im a girl?

or does this normally work for you?

Why are quiet men more interesting? confident men are just so (and more attractive IMO)

not once have i heard one of my girlfriends say "God that bloke who says nothing, i really want to jump on his bones, i find it really attractive"


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> are you telling me about what girls find attractive in men when im a girl?
> 
> or does this normally work for you?
> 
> ...


No I am saying the calm, somewhat quiet one must be more interesting. Let's reverse situations here - if I was at a party and there were a load of girls chatting, but they were also with a quiet girl. I'd instantly find the quiet one more attractive.

It's about finding that fine line - start quiet and gradually adjust as the party goes on. Quiet has mysterious vibe.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RACK said:


> And how's this worked out for ya mate?
> 
> Seriously, get wasted and just pull anything! I'm actually starting to feel sorry for you


Like I've said it has worked on several occasions, but always ends in tears.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

The L Man said:


> *No I am saying the calm, somewhat quiet one must be more interesting*. Let's reverse situations here - if I was at a party and there were a load of girls chatting, but they were also with a quiet girl. I'd instantly find the quiet one more attractive.
> 
> It's about finding that fine line - start quiet and gradually adjust as the party goes on. Quiet has mysterious vibe.


why?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> why?


I dunno...maybe because it's a rarity in this day and age? too many men trying to be a "lad" etc.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The L Man said:


> Like I've said it has worked on several occasions, but always ends in tears.


So it's not worked then as you're still a virgin. You need to have something about you or you'll be a "cuddle buddy" forever

Jesus even when I was really fat I managed to get hot girls! Personality goes a lot further than the moody quiet vibe.

In fact, carry on being quiet as these stories pass time at work


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RACK said:


> So it's not worked then as you're still a virgin. You need to have something about you or you'll be a "cuddle buddy" forever
> 
> Jesus even when I was really fat I managed to get hot girls! Personality goes a lot further than the moody quiet vibe.
> 
> In fact, carry on being quiet as these stories pass time at work


No no no .. you don't get it!! I'm not going to ridicule myself anymore. Keep laughing I don't give a sh*t bro.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You do care though or you'd not post


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I haven't stopped laughing since I started reading this thread.

Quiet does not necessarily equal interesting.

As @MyStyle says house parties are a debauched mix of drugs, alcohol, and people having fun. I'd be looking for someone to have fun with, not some introspective emo in the corner.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RACK said:


> You do care though or you'd not post


Like you, I'm just bored at work!



Gym Bunny said:


> I haven't stopped laughing since I started reading this thread.
> 
> Quiet does not necessarily equal interesting.
> 
> As @MyStyle says house parties are a debauched mix of drugs, alcohol, and people having fun. I'd be looking for someone to have fun with, not some introspective emo in the corner.


Lol, Gym Bunny, I'd actually invite you to a house party. Roll up a joint and we'd be chatting deep sh*t in the garden. Then we'll see who's interesting!!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

The L Man said:


> I dunno...maybe because it's a rarity in this day and age? too many men trying to be a "lad" etc.


but you are saying this from your point of view (a quiet man)

im saying from a womans point of view- that this is wrong IMO. being confident does not equal- 'lad' and being quiet does not equate to 'interesting'

but if thats what you want to tell yourself then thats fine too.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Lol, Gym Bunny, I'd actually invite you to a house party. Roll up a joint and we'd be chatting deep sh*t in the garden. Then we'll see who's interesting!!!


Well that's possibly a compliment? :confused1: I have more than enough deep thinkers in my life. I'll be dancing and playing drinking games.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> but you are saying this from your point of view (a quiet man)
> 
> im saying from a womans point of view- that this is wrong IMO. being confident does not equal- 'lad' and being quiet does not equate to 'interesting'
> 
> but if thats what you want to tell yourself then thats fine too.


Just my experience. Get a few drinks in me and I don't shut up. In fact, I cringe regularly with what I come out with. Gotta be careful!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The L Man said:


> Like you, I'm just bored at work!
> 
> Lol, Gym Bunny, I'd actually invite you to a house party. Roll up a joint and we'd be chatting deep sh*t in the garden. Then we'll see who's interesting!!!


Fair play on being bored at work.

So you'd have @Gym Bunny alone in a garden and just chat............... I'd give it 2mins before she's back inside


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well that's possibly a compliment? :confused1: I have more than enough deep thinkers in my life. I'll be dancing and playing drinking games.


It is a compliment. I have a very select list of people I'd probably invite from this forum.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I dunno...maybe because it's a rarity in this day and age? too many men trying to be a "lad" etc.


is that the type of guy you go for? :whistling:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RACK said:


> Fair play on being bored at work.
> 
> So you'd have @Gym Bunny alone in a garden and just chat............... I'd give it 2mins before she's back inside


Haha probably!



MutantX said:


> is that the type of guy you go for? :whistling:


If I was gay, yeah.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Me and the boys destroying BCM in Magaluf. To prove it ain't all quiet games (I'm the one in the blue shirt):










@RACK


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Just be yourself, don't try working on an angle.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Me and the boys destroying BCM in Magaluf. To prove it ain't all quiet games (I'm the one in the blue shirt):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks dead busy. Maga is kids play, napa is where the real talent ventures to.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RocoElBurn said:


> Just be yourself, don't try working on an angle.


I do mate. Myself is quiet but people try hard I have found.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dan0725 said:


> Looks dead busy. Maga is kids play, napa is where the real talent ventures to.


Dead as tampon mate, but it was early to be fair. I won't be going to Maga again.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That looks like BCM square, am I right?

Couple of me in ibiza the other year. Damn shame I was very much in love with a girl at home


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Me and the boys destroying BCM in Magaluf. To prove it ain't all quiet games (I'm the one in the blue shirt):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Destroying? The bar seems a little quite....


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I've only ever been to Ayia napa. Been there twice and some bitches there are next level!! You just need to not give a **** when at parties, get smashed and say **** it.

If people say you were asking for shags, just say you were smashed and couldn't remember it. One might **** ya, who knows haha


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dan0725 said:


> Looks dead busy. Maga is kids play, napa is where the real talent ventures to.


Nah, napa is full of children. Give me Ibiza over that.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Me and the boys destroying BCM in Magaluf. To prove it ain't all quiet games (I'm the one in the blue shirt):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, what are you destroying you lemon? your in an empty bar taking pictures of yourselves.

All though carry on, I do enjoy the irony of a virgin telling telling both men and women what women really want.. 

p.s. look at @RACK 's pictures and readdress your ideas of both lads nights out and "dstroying" and "dominating" as you put it..


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

The L Man said:


> I do mate. Myself is quiet but people try hard I have found.


Let 'em get on with it, some are genuine and others may be trying at it. But who cares? Trying to be different takes effort and attracts the wrong people anyway.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Destroying? The bar seems a little quite....





Brook877 said:


> LOL, what are you destroying you lemon? your in an empty bar taking pictures of yourselves.
> 
> All though carry on, I do enjoy the irony of a virgin telling telling both men and women what women really want..


Lol that's the point...I was joking with the picture.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nah, napa is full of children. Give me Ibiza over that.


From what I've figured out...maga, Kavos, Zante, malia is full of like 17-18 years old. Napa is like 18-22 then Ibiza 21 and over. I wouldn't wanna go Ibiza till i was like 23/24 until I feel like I don't feel young there. I'm 18 and feel young in napa still.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RACK said:


> That looks like BCM square, am I right?
> 
> Couple of me in ibiza the other year. Damn shame I was very much in love with a girl at home


Yeah BCM square, Baywatch bar.

Good pics! Looks like you bossed it more than me. I need to hit the gym with full force...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dan0725 said:


> I've only ever been to Ayia napa. Been there twice and some bitches there are next level!! You just need to not give a **** when at parties, get smashed and say **** it.
> 
> If people say you were asking for shags, just say you were smashed and couldn't remember it. One might **** ya, who knows haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I go out, have a laugh and get talking mate. I'm not the biggest or best lookin lad out there but gimme 10mins and I'll talk and laugh most people into anything.

I'm back there in 2 weeks


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dan0725 said:


> From what I've figured out...maga, Kavos, Zante, malia is full of like 17-18 years old. Napa is like 18-22 then Ibiza 21 and over. I wouldn't wanna go Ibiza till i was like 23/24 until I feel like I don't feel young there. I'm 18 and feel young in napa still.


fcuk all of that cheap chavvy sh!t

VEGAS is where its at. BOOM.

when you're 21..obvs


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Agree with gym bunny napa maga r kids play Ibiza is the way forward, all the best snatch get there sels our there, 5weeks for me


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> fcuk all of that cheap chavvy sh!t
> 
> VEGAS is where its at. BOOM.
> 
> when you're 21..obvs


Noooooooo! Gambling Bad. I'd be broke in 1/2 an hour.

Actually Vegas is really cool, but fly in, because if you drive, say from LA, you'll spend hoooours in the traffic jams.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I do mate. Myself is quiet but people try hard I have found.


You don't have to be a 'lad' to be confident. I am confident but I wouldn't call myself a 'lad', people like that end up getting on my tits after awhile. I'm also able to hold a deep conversation with the best of them. You're making it a very black or white situation mate lol.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Noooooooo! Gambling Bad. I'd be broke in 1/2 an hour.
> 
> Actually Vegas is really cool, but fly in, because if you drive, say from LA, you'll spend hoooours in the traffic jams.


yeah we flew from LA- about an hour IIRC.

was awesome and going again next year for a week


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

@Mish

My loathers today. Feeling lol. Also mirin tan on my leg? Yes my ankles are skinny whatever.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

RACK said:


> That looks like BCM square, am I right?
> 
> Couple of me in ibiza the other year. Damn shame I was very much in love with a girl at home


That little blonde thing in picture 7.. Jasus!

Did you hit it?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The L Man said:


> @Mish
> 
> My loathers today. Feeling lol. Also mirin tan on my leg? Yes my ankles are skinny whatever.


The first thing you can do is remove that gay hipster *** anklet you're sporting. No wonder no lassie wants to show you her growler.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mish said:


> The first thing you can do is remove that gay hipster *** anklet you're sporting. No wonder no lassie wants to show you her growler.


What about bracelets?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Where does it actually get you?
> 
> Most guys try to be alpha and the soul of the party - loud, chatting too much, trying to out drink etc. Yet I prefer the silent approach. Join in, but don't go overboard. I try to whack out comments during drinking games and *only talk when I have something that is genuinely interesting, or hopefully funny.* Takes practice to perfect - I have been working on it for several years and it's still on going.
> 
> ...


aye, there's usually this creepy cvnt at a house party....spends that much time thinking about what to say to get a reaction...that it's usually a stutter & no cvnt hears ya because u didnt say it loud enough.. or someone said something at the same time so you spend you're night in the corner thinking how much of a tosser that person is for ruining you're big moment to make the girls giggle

shut the fuk Lman...you're boring


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Me and the boys destroying BCM in Magaluf. To prove it ain't all quiet games (I'm the one in the blue shirt):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found another one of you and the boys destroying it mate.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The L Man said:


> What about bracelets?


Geezer code of dress dictates that only 'cancer research' or at a push 'help for heroes' bracelets may be worn.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> aye, there's usually this creepy cvnt at a house party....spends that much time thinking about what to say to get a reaction...that it's usually a stutter & no cvnt hears ya because u didnt say it loud enough.. or someone said something at the same time so you spend you're night in the corner thinking how much of a tosser that person is for ruining you're big moment to make the girls giggle
> 
> shut the fuk Lman...you're boring


Lol strong hate dude. I can assure you that the image you just portrayed is wrong in so many ways. If that did happen me and my mates would just laugh about it!


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Have you ever heard of the term "Curiosity killed the cat"? quiet ones are more interesting and end up getting approached more towards the end of the night.


no they dont, the quiet ones are the ones wishing to kill everyone in their head as the ones acting normally will be f*cking like rabbits and doing what they should be doing HAVING FUN



The L Man said:


> No I am saying the calm, somewhat quiet one must be more interesting. Let's reverse situations here - if I was at a party and there were a load of girls chatting, but they were also with a quiet girl. I'd instantly find the quiet one more attractive.
> 
> It's about finding that fine line - start quiet and gradually adjust as the party goes on. Quiet has mysterious vibe.


you're just weird then, surely you'd just go for the one that your most attracted to then work down the pecking order once you get rejected

you sound like you watch to many romantic films and have this silly notion that the sh*t in films work. women like men, real men



The L Man said:


> Me and the boys destroying BCM in Magaluf. To prove it ain't all quiet games (I'm the one in the blue shirt):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we've been through your magaluf trip, sounded the gayest non gay trip ever with you all acting like pre op trannies sharing fish bowl drinks!

notice all the empty seats behind you?! you lot got done like the kids in inbetweeners didnt you haha

you have a twisted reality of how this stuff pans outs, you've had plenty of opertunities and you have blown then no one else

your threads are funny though i will give you that

take of the gay ankle braclet as well and please start listening to what people say on here


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The L Man said:


> My loathers today. Feeling lol. Also mirin tan on my leg? Yes my ankles are skinny whatever.


Women do not find use of the word "mirin" attractive. It makes you sound like you are 12.

Secondly where I come from there are other meanings attached to wearing anklets. You might wanna reconsider wearing one.

Edit: Genuinely curious @The L Man, how old are you?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> yeah we flew from LA- about an hour IIRC.
> 
> was awesome and going again next year for a week


Very wise, we drove from LA cause we had a car, and we were stuck in traffic for 6 hours. Not fun.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Women do not find use of the word "mirin" attractive. It makes you sound like you are 12.
> 
> Secondly where I come from there are other meanings attached to wearing anklets. You might wanna reconsider wearing one.
> 
> Edit: Genuinely curious @The L Man, how old are you?


I was kidding with the mirin bit.

I'm 22.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The L Man said:


> I was kidding with the mirin bit.
> 
> I'm 22.


Oh my god you're a baby!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh my god you're a baby!


Get your coat @The L Man...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh my god you're a baby!


Lol sarcasm!?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Get your coat @The L Man...


Why..? Have I been done over?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> *Women* do not find use of the word "mirin" attractive. It makes you sound like you are 12.
> 
> Secondly where I come from there are other meanings attached to wearing anklets. You might wanna reconsider wearing one.
> 
> Edit: Genuinely curious @The L Man, how old are you?


he's cool with that


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Fhcking knew this thread was going to be made by you when I saw the title.........


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Some attention seeking cnuts apparently made another stunner thread anyone seen it?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Lol sarcasm!?


Nope. I was out clubbing when you were in playschool.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> Fhcking knew this thread was going to be made by you when I saw the title.........


Cool!



Pain2Gain said:


> Some attention seeking cnuts apparently made another stunner thread anyone seen it?


Yeah it's called "LMFAO @ loud, over-confident people at house parties" the OP is a gorgeous man.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

And ere we go again! x


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm saying the quiet, meek virgin in the corner is weird and trying too hard in his approach to be different.
> 
> Something I've always wondered Limp Man is what your dress sense is like? Can you please list two different examples of clothing you would wear. One casual and one smart. Head to toe.
> 
> This is how I picture you looking and acting. Finch from American Pie. Except there's no happy ending for you, you ain't boning Stifler's mum.


That's actually funny!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> Geezer code of dress dictates that only 'cancer research' or at a push 'help for heroes' bracelets may be worn.


Cancer research may only be permitted if an extremely close family member has just copped it.

Help for heroes only if your best mate has had all of his limbs blown off on a tour.

Otherwise, fcuk all 'jewellery' apart from a decent wris****ch


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

RACK said:


> So it's not worked then as you're still a virgin. You need to have something about you or you'll be a "cuddle buddy" forever
> 
> Jesus even when I was really fat I managed to get hot girls! Personality goes a lot further than the moody quiet vibe.
> 
> In fact, carry on being quiet as these stories pass time at work


I second this, as a fellow former fat unit, it is a guarantee you have charisma it's the only way you can survive.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

MyStyle said:


> That little blonde thing in picture 7.. Jasus!
> 
> Did you hit it?


No mate, jsut lots of flirting as I was very much in love with my gf back home.

This year I'm single though


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

tamara said:


> That's actually funny!


I am not like that guy.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

tamara said:


> That's actually funny!


Tamara whats your opinion on @The L Man's view of what women want?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Tamara whats your opinion on @The L Man's view of what women want?


Haha stop trying to stir it! I didn't say it's what women want. I just said quiet isn't a bad thing!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

RACK said:


> No mate, jsut lots of flirting as I was very much in love with my gf back home.
> 
> This year I'm single though


Well done, thats gotta take some serious will power. I would have had to turn around and get the next flight home lol. I don't think I could do a holiday like that without my gf, unless I steered well away from drink.. which again is another impossibility.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> Tamara whats your opinion on @The L Man's view of what women want?


Don't ask @tamara if L man is holdin 7 inches or more he's got a chance


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

MyStyle said:


> Well done, thats gotta take some serious will power. I would have had to turn around and get the next flight home lol. I don't think I could do a holiday like that without my gf, unless I steered well away from drink.. which again is another impossibility.


Not really hard mate, I had this at home waiting


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Where does it actually get you?
> 
> Most guys try to be alpha and the soul of the party - loud, chatting too much, trying to out drink etc. Yet I prefer the silent approach. Join in, but don't go overboard. I try to whack out comments during drinking games and only talk when I have something that is genuinely interesting, or hopefully funny. Takes practice to perfect - I have been working on it for several years and it's still on going.
> 
> ...


Not ****d reading the whole thread.....but this is a hilarious comment! How can you say you got loads of attention but didnt get laid, so whats the point ?The birds were probably humouring you or felt sorry for you looking like an awkward shy plum head.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

RACK said:


> No mate, jsut lots of flirting as I was very much in love with my gf back home.
> 
> This year I'm single though


I was the same in Vegas mate was too easy out there but resisted the urge. Badly wanna go Ibiza (still with the same bird though)!

Best thing was having some rediculous hostess in Caeser's Palace ask me to say "I want to make you wet all night long" in my best English accent haha she was lapping it up!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

pez1206 said:


> Not ****d reading the whole thread.....but this is a hilarious comment! How can you say you got loads of attention but didnt get laid, so whats the point ?The birds were probably humouring you or felt sorry for you looking like an awkward shy plum head.


If you read my previous posts you'd no full well I could have gone further with them, Trust me!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Tamara whats your opinion on @The L Man's view of what women want?


What is his opinion on what women want? He's on about guys that are too loud in a party and the try hards. If guys were clowning around and being loud in a house party the first thing I'd be doing is protecting me feet if I had open toe heels on, when guys are jumping around getting boisterous that's when mother f.uckers start getting jabs to the Adams apple.

Secondly depending on my mood if I see them putting other people down male or female to make themselves look better that's when I will observe them briefly see where their insecurities are and then go for the Achilles, I'd say something to make them look stupid and make people laugh at them.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

tamara said:


> What is his opinion on what women want? He's on about guys that are too loud in a party and the try hards. If guys were clowning around and being loud in a house party the first thing I'd be doing is protecting me feet if I had open toe heels on, when guys are jumping around getting boisterous that's when mother f.uckers start getting jabs to the Adams apple.
> 
> Secondly depending on my mood if I see them putting other people down male or female to make themselves look better that's when I will observe them briefly see where their insecurities are and then go for the Achilles, I'd say something to make them look stupid and make people laugh at them.


Few pages back I think, can't be bothered to find the quote. Something along the lines of quiet fellas are the ones women look out for, as they are the "interesting" ones.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Few pages back I think, can't be bothered to find the quote. Something along the lines of quiet fellas are the ones women look out for, as they are the "interesting" ones.


I'm totally the wrong person to ask about this cos I've never been "pulled" or been the object of anyone's desire. From age 17-26 I was with my ex so that's a whole chunk of my adult life where I was off limits to people. I still went to house parties and stuff but all the boys knew I was taken so after a few years of trying it on (some of them) they just started to see me as one of the boys. I had no one to impress so never worried about making myself look stupid to get the laughs in.

With my ex, I'd seen him in the same club for a couple of months and started going back to parties with his circle of friends (away from my town) then on one occasion early hours he went to lay down in one of the rooms, I went in the room to have a spoon with him and spent the night smoothing his willy between the palms of my hands in the same motion you would make a snake out of play doh, from that night onwards we were together for 9 years.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> If you read my previous posts you'd no full well I could have gone further with them, Trust me!


I like you man but are you taking the p*ss? Gone further in what way? :no:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Where does it actually get you?
> 
> Most guys try to be alpha and the soul of the party - loud, chatting too much, trying to out drink etc. Yet I prefer the silent approach. Join in, but don't go overboard. I try to whack out comments during drinking games and only talk when I have something that is genuinely interesting, or hopefully funny. Takes practice to perfect - I have been working on it for several years and it's still on going.
> 
> ...


As soon as i read the title i knew this would be your thread lman


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I like you man but are you taking the p*ss? Gone further in what way? :no:


I don't want to go into detail lol. PM if you wanna know!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> I'm totally the wrong person to ask about this cos I've never been "pulled" or been the object of anyone's desire. From age 17-26 I was with my ex so that's a whole chunk of my adult life where I was off limits to people. I still went to house parties and stuff but all the boys knew I was taken so after a few years of trying it on (some of them) they just started to see me as one of the boys. I had no one to impress so never worried about making myself look stupid to get the laughs in.
> 
> With my ex, I'd seen him in the same club for a couple of months and started going back to parties with his circle of friends (away from my town) then on one occasion early hours he went to lay down in one of the rooms, I went in the room to have a spoon with him and spent the night smoothing his willy between the palms of my hands in the same motion you would make a snake out of play doh, from that night onwards we were together for 9 years.


You ever thought of being a script writer or even writing a book?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

tamara said:


> I'm totally the wrong person to ask about this cos I've never been "pulled" or been the object of anyone's desire. From age 17-26 I was with my ex so that's a whole chunk of my adult life where I was off limits to people. I still went to house parties and stuff but all the boys knew I was taken so after a few years of trying it on (some of them) they just started to see me as one of the boys. I had no one to impress so never worried about making myself look stupid to get the laughs in.
> 
> With my ex, I'd seen him in the same club for a couple of months and started going back to parties with his circle of friends (away from my town) then on one occasion early hours he went to lay down in one of the rooms, I went in the room to have a spoon with him and spent the night smoothing his willy between the palms of my hands in the same motion you would make a snake out of play doh, from that night onwards we were together for 9 years.


Weirdest boner reading that.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Weirdest boner reading that.


getting it up is halfway there


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> getting it up is halfway there


Lol fvck off.

I was joking about the boner btw before you white knights start crying.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

tamara said:


> I'm totally the wrong person to ask about this cos I've never been "pulled" or been the object of anyone's desire. From age 17-26 I was with my ex so that's a whole chunk of my adult life where I was off limits to people. I still went to house parties and stuff but all the boys knew I was taken so after a few years of trying it on (some of them) they just started to see me as one of the boys. I had no one to impress so never worried about making myself look stupid to get the laughs in.
> 
> With my ex, I'd seen him in the same club for a couple of months and started going back to parties with his circle of friends (away from my town) then on one occasion early hours he went to lay down in one of the rooms, *I went in the room to have a spoon with him and spent the night smoothing his willy between the palms of my hands in the same motion you would make a snake out of play doh, from that night onwards we were together for 9 years.*


And who said romance was dead? :wub:

Seriously though I can't imagine being with someone for 9 years from that age. I always looked at steady relationships as too much hassle up until I was about 22. I went through alot of different fcuk buddies and what not in that stage but nothing ever got serious. I seen the hassle mates were going through with relationships, people cheating on eachother, having to answer to someone etc.. and just thought "fcuk that for a game of darts!". Saying all that though I've been with my girl over 2 years now and wouldn't swap it for the single life again in a million years.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> What is his opinion on what women want? He's on about guys that are too loud in a party and the try hards. If guys were clowning around and being loud in a house party the first thing I'd be doing is protecting me feet if I had open toe heels on, when guys are jumping around getting boisterous that's when mother f.uckers start getting jabs to the Adams apple.
> 
> Secondly depending on my mood if I see them putting other people down male or female to make themselves look better that's when I will observe them briefly see where their insecurities are and then go for the Achilles, I'd say something to make them look stupid and make people laugh at them.


We're you taught his technique or did you make it up on the spot... Freestyle if you will because wen I tell my mrs to play with my meat like she's makin a snake out of play dough I wanna know who deserves the credit


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You ever thought of being a script writer or even writing a book?


What could I write? I did think of writing a little ditty to put out as a free download on the kindle just to see if there was any interest buy theres so many out there already.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> *What could I write?* I did think of writing a little ditty to put out as a free download on the kindle just to see if there was any interest buy theres so many out there already.


woman, do you really need me to tell you? in a just a few words you made Lman bust a nut!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> We're you taught his technique or did you make it up on the spot... Freestyle if you will because wen I tell my mrs to play with my meat like she's makin a snake out of play dough I wanna know who deserves the credit


Honestly? It was back in 2000 when ecstasy and acid were rife! He and I were slightly off our chops and he had pill dick, although still a sizeable lump even on the semi flop. The texture of the willy skin was just nice to smooth so that's how that came about.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> woman, do you really need me to tell you? in a just a few words you made Lman bust a nut!


That was a weak story - I didn't even flinch.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

tamara said:


> Honestly? It was back in 2000 when ecstasy and acid were rife! He and I were slightly off our chops and he had pill dick, although still a sizeable lump even on the semi flop. The texture of the willy skin was just nice to smooth so that's how that came about.


The dreaded speed willy. I've had to turn down so many advances from girls at house parties due to this. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Best just to not bother


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> Honestly? It was back in 2000 when ecstasy and acid were rife! He and I were slightly off our chops and he had pill dick, although still a sizeable lump even on the semi flop. The texture of the willy skin was just nice to smooth so that's how that came about.


I wanna like that but I can't bring myself to do it as its about penis. Do you think I was so nice because you were mashed or was it still nice to smooth when you were sober


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> The dreaded speed willy. I've had to turn down so many advances from girls at house parties due to this. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Best just to not bother


I like to call it "cowie cock".


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> The dreaded speed willy. I've had to turn down so many advances from girls at house parties due to this. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Best just to not bother


I have had it twice due to excessive drinking. Part of the reason why I'm in a state of shock still.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

nowhereboy said:


> I like to call it "cowie cock".


Pull yer maddest cowie face!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

well this thread has taken a turn of oddness even lman couldnt match ^^^


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> well this thread has taken a turn of oddness even lman couldnt match ^^^


I don't know what's going on mate.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> well this thread has taken a turn of oddness even lman couldnt match ^^^





The L Man said:


> I don't know what's going on mate.


Magical bike ride anyone?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> well this thread has taken a turn of oddness even lman couldnt match ^^^


Tell me about it. I went for a coffee and when I got back. Penii everywhere! :blink:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Hard a stern Cap'n let's get this thread back on track!

What sort of man is your father Limp Man? Is he a rufty tufty rugby playing welder type of bloke, a real man's man? If so how does he feel about raising a dud?

When you shake someone's hand, are you one of those limp wristed ph*ggots that only offer your fingers to be shook?

I imagine you are.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> I wanna like that but I can't bring myself to do it as its about penis. Do you think I was so nice because you were mashed or was it still nice to smooth when you were sober


No was an ongoing thing. I fussed his penis so much that in the end it consumed him and he turned into one massive dick. I do blame him for my fascination with the large phallus. I was only 17 when I met him, had only seen one willy before him so didn't know they varied in size, just shy of 9inches, decent girth, no kinks and a tidy size set of balls. Anyway moving on....


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Mish said:


> Hard a stern Cap'n let's get this thread back on track!
> 
> What sort of man is your father Limp Man? Is he a rufty tufty rugby playing welder type of bloke, a real man's man? If so how does he feel about raising a dud?
> 
> ...


Has a picture ever been shown without having a massive red blob over his face? I remember one with him wearing the check shirt but still most of him was blanked out


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> No was an ongoing thing. I fussed his penis so much that in the end it consumed him and he turned into one massive dick. I do blame him for my fascination with the large phallus. I was only 17 when I met him, had only seen one willy before him so didn't know they varied in size, just shy of 9inches, decent girth, no kinks and a tidy size set of balls. Anyway moving on....


Nuthin wrong with bein a fan of the long donkey cod, once you get the big ting the small ting don't really cut the mustard.

Have you been black yet?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Nuthin wrong with bein a fan of the long donkey cod, once you get the big ting the small ting don't really cut the mustard.
> 
> Have you been black yet?


Once you've had black,you never go back


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Once you've had black,you never go back


You're damn right luth

My conversion rate is unblemished


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mish said:


> Hard a stern Cap'n let's get this thread back on track!
> 
> What sort of man is your father Limp Man? Is he a rufty tufty rugby playing welder type of bloke, a real man's man? If so how does he feel about raising a dud?
> 
> ...


My dad is a fvckin legend. Is this your attempt to make me feel bad? Keep trying keyboard warrior.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Thread's a fvcking train wreck

The L Man delivers again.

Seriously though just be yourself, don't try and get a girl by putting on an act as then you have to maintain it. Best to just find somebody who likes the type of person you are. If your relatively quiet, who gives a fvck, it is what it is.

In fact just get massive and you'll have birds throwing themselves at you, just like me :cool2:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Or be black like Breda by the sounds of it :thumb:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> You're damn right luth
> 
> My conversion rate is unblemished


I'm going to start converting a few soul sisters to white c0ck


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> Nuthin wrong with bein a fan of the long donkey cod, once you get the big ting the small ting don't really cut the mustard.
> 
> Have you been black yet?


No I haven't but then the only proper black guys in my village are my best mates two younger brothers and her cousins. They get loads of snatch as it is cos they are a novelty. The only black people I would sleep with are denis rodman, pharell, Lloyd banks, will smith, reggie Yates, LL cool J, Tyson Beckford, neutrino from so solid crew! There's more but can't think.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The novelty factor is a wonderful thing.

Funny the way you say "the only" like it was guna be 1 or 2 but then you reel off a list and end it wit "there's more but I can't think" :lol:

But Denis Rodman of all people... Come on girl his lips are huge and he's got a face like a smashed crab... You don't look like the type of chick that likes smashed crabs

I see Breda or @Ackee&Saltfish wasn't on the list tho... What's up with that?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I'm going to start converting a few soul sisters to white c0ck


You can have them mate I'm takin your women to the dark side


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> The novelty factor is a wonderful thing.
> 
> Funny the way you say "the only" like it was guna be 1 or 2 but then you reel off a list and end it wit "there's more but I can't think" :lol:
> 
> ...


Ever seen the film double team? That's where my love for Denis came about!

I also like the dude off 300 in the gold and the black trainer guy off sparticus blood and sand but now I'm just mentioning people cos I like the characters they play.

New guy is this dude. I love him


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> The novelty factor is a wonderful thing.
> 
> Funny the way you say "the only" like it was guna be 1 or 2 but then you reel off a list and end it wit "there's more but I can't think" :lol:
> 
> ...


Id like to know why too, sorry lman but this thread aint yours or about you anymore


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> Ever seen the film double team? That's where my love for Denis came about!
> 
> I also like the dude off 300 in the gold and the black trainer guy off sparticus blood and sand but now I'm just mentioning people cos I like the characters they play.
> 
> ...


He might as well as be chinese

And talking about double team....have you?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> Ever seen the film double team? That's where my love for Denis came about!
> 
> I also like the dude off 300 in the gold and the black trainer guy off sparticus blood and sand but now I'm just mentioning people cos I like the characters they play.
> 
> ...


With this post and pics of other men I'm entering friend zone territory so I'm out for now

Ackee&saltfish hangle the ting for me


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Id like to know why too, sorry lman but this thread aint yours or about you anymore


They never are anyway, only made up, in his own little dream world!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Breda said:


> You can have them mate I'm takin your women to the dark side


It's funny though, I do really well with black chicks, there's obviously a look about me they like, fvck knows what it is!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

tamara said:


> Ever seen the film double team? That's where my love for Denis came about!
> 
> I also like the dude off 300 in the gold and the black trainer guy off sparticus blood and sand but now I'm just mentioning people cos I like the characters they play.
> 
> ...


 @tamara you should see the video of him doing the Haka. *swoon*


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Smitch said:


> It's funny though, I do really well with black chicks,* there's obviously a look about me they like*, fvck knows what it is!


Victim?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Smitch said:


> It's funny though, I do really well with black chicks, there's obviously a look about me they like, fvck knows what it is!


You must look easy to train or rich


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

170+ post !

Is it worth reading ?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> @tamara you should see the video of him doing the Haka. *swoon*


Me and my friend have only just started on the first series cos we wait for them to come to DVD and watch the lot on the weekends. Got series 2 and 3 now!

When they were offering Khalessi to him I said to my friend I'd be jumping on the back of his horse before he had a chance to do anything. Love him.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

U LOT ARE CHATTING BARE WAFFLES!!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Victim?


Screaming out his pin number before being shoved into a suitcase!

To answer your question about double team that would be a hell no. I'm friends with a lot of guys and I know what they say about those girls.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> U LOT ARE CHATTING BARE WAFFLES!!!


Nah man check the workings @tamara tried to friend zone me and I wasn't havin it. I didn't give her a like or anything for the attempted friend zone post :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> Screaming out his pin number before being shoved into a suitcase!
> 
> To answer your question about double team that would be a hell no. I'm friends with a lot of guys and I know what they say about those girls.


We say they are delightful to be around and a credit to the community. Lovely girls those sketels


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> We say they are delightful to be around and a credit to the community. Lovely girls those sketels


Aint heard the word sketel im a while still :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Aint heard the word sketel im a while still :lol:


That don't leave my vocabulary I don't even shorten it to sket no more


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> We say they are delightful to be around and a credit to the community. Lovely girls those sketels


I know a girl who shagged two guys in a house party and the guys video'd it, showed me straight after and I told them that they had touched swords and if anyone was to see that it looks like they are enjoying each others company more than the girls and they looked gay so they both went in a mood and let me delete the videos. Probably saved that girls credibility just a tiny bit.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

tamara said:


> I know a girl who shagged two guys in a house party and the guys video'd it, showed me straight after and I told them that they had touched swords and if anyone was to see that it looks like they are enjoying each others company more than the girls and they looked gay so they both went in a mood and let me delete the videos. Probably saved that girls credibility just a tiny bit.


While I don't agree with gay being used as an insult, getting those guys to delete that vid was übercool.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Tbh mate, I spent all day yesterday eating ice cream (Mackies, strawberry for those types) and playing Xbox (F1 2012 is bloody hard), yet I have a date for tomorrow night.

This girl I met on a night out a few weeks ago just added me on Facebook last night, apparently because I hadn't texted her all week (which is technically true).

Meeting her for drinks tomorrow...literally no effort on my part. All I remember about her is that she has big eyes, we weren't drunk either.

You would surprised how many guys can't handle having a simple conversation with a woman.

Sounds like you're one of them. In your case, I would find an 18-24 year girl who wears band t-shirts, has piercings, and is curvy. Should be problem solved if you have enough shots with her.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

If I saw a picture of @The L Mans face I could instantly say what his success rate was with women.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

How did this thread end up about tryin to be a gyalis


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> If I saw a picture of @The L Mans face I could instantly say what his success rate was with women.


You don't need to see his face to know its zero


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Breda said:


> You don't need to see his face to know its zero


I think it would help

Eyes tell all


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tag said:


> Tbh mate, I spent all day yesterday eating ice cream (Mackies, strawberry for those types) and playing Xbox (F1 2012 is bloody hard), yet I have a date for tomorrow night.
> 
> This girl I met on a night out a few weeks ago just added me on Facebook last night, apparently because I hadn't texted her all week (which is technically true).
> 
> ...


I can hold a conversation fine thanks. F*ck your band t shirt idea. Shocking advice.



Breda said:


> You don't need to see his face to know its zero


Wtf thought we were cool Breda...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

tamara said:


> If I saw a picture of @The L Mans face I could instantly say what his success rate was with women.


He's got a face like a stunt mans knee.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

The L Man said:


> I can hold a conversation fine thanks. F*ck your band t shirt idea. Shocking advice.
> 
> Wtf thought we were cool Breda...


When you go to house parties, are you the one that sits on the edge of a group and contributes nothing?

P.s: You take everything personal, were you bullied?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Smitch said:


> He's got a face like a stunt mans knee.


Like a blind cobblers thumb


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Like a blind cobblers thumb


Not even a sniper would take him out.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

There's at least one person out there for everyone. What one person might not find attractive could be gorgeous to someone else. He seems cock sure so I'm assuming he is at least a lil bit handsome.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Smitch said:


> He's got a face like a stunt mans knee.


Hopefully I can be as good looking as you one day. Not srs.



Tag said:


> When you go to house parties, are you the one that sits on the edge of a group and contributes nothing?
> 
> P.s: You take everything personal, were you bullied?


No.

If I took everything personal I would have left this site along time ago, mr tag.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Hopefully I can be as good looking as you one day. Not srs.
> 
> No.
> 
> If I took everything personal I would have left this site along time ago, mr tag.


Do you address every girl you meet at Ma'am? It might explain some things...

Anyway, I'm out


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I can hold a conversation fine thanks. F*ck your band t shirt idea. Shocking advice.
> 
> Wtf thought we were cool Breda...


We cool my man but that one was too easy


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Too much overthinking throughout here.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Can we start a "get @The L Man laid" fund. We'll all chip in 2 quid and get him a hooker for the night. He obviously has to post said video or refunds will be expected.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Can we start a "get @The L Man laid" fund. We'll all chip in 2 quid and get him a hooker for the night. He obviously has to post said video or refunds will be expected.


That's really thoughtful but I don't need a hooker nor would I ever pay for it. Cheers though


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Your in no position to look down on any man.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> There's at least one person out there for everyone. What one person might not find attractive could be gorgeous to someone else. He seems cock sure so I'm assuming he is at least a lil bit handsome.


This is true. I was in Morrison's earlier buying my tea and saw two huge fat ugly people walking around together holding hands. They looked very much in love. It was quite beautiful in a strange sort of way. As you say, somebody for everybody


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> This is true. I was in Morrison's earlier buying my tea and saw two huge fat ugly people walking around together holding hands. They looked very much in love. It was quite beautiful in a strange sort of way. As you say, somebody for everybody


Aww that's sweet! I dunno bout you cos you've probably been eating well for ages but since I've started eating really healthily, like loads of meat, veg etc and not putting any processes food in my trolley I've become a bit judgemental to people's trolly's like. You know if you see really really fat people and in their trolly you see lard and crisps an pasties and cakes and just one f.ucking carrot or something, I think sort yourself out mun.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> Aww that's sweet! I dunno bout you cos you've probably been eating well for ages but since I've started eating really healthily, like loads of meat, veg etc and not putting any processes food in my trolley I've become a bit judgemental to people's trolly's like. You know if you see really really fat people and in their trolly you see lard and crisps an pasties and cakes and just one f.ucking carrot or something, I think sort yourself out mun.


I eat sh1te so cant really judge anyone tbh. I eat a lot of chips and bread and ice cream after the gym. B & J's was on offer in Tesco last week so I stocked up :thumb:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@The L Man is the biggest troll ever to work this site. As much as it pains me to admit, he's very cunning the way he goes about it. He uses very subtle sarcasm in almost every reply which people either don't pull him up on it, or it just goes straight over their head. His use of internet memes, that are again unknown to most unless you guys care to admit that you Misc a little, really do make me laugh.

Jakes on us.

Stay safe.

Please respond.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Women dig confidence


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Mish said:


> @ The L Man is the biggest troll ever to work this site. As much as it pains me to admit, he's very cunning the way he goes about it. He uses very subtle sarcasm in almost every reply which people either don't pull him up on it, or it just goes straight over their head. His use of internet memes, that are again unknown to most unless you guys care to admit that you Misc a little, really do make me laugh..


I've said before I feel like I'm on 4chan every time I read a post of his.

I've called him out on it a few times but hes never giving it up.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mish said:


> @ The L Man is the biggest troll ever to work this site. As much as it pains me to admit, he's very cunning the way he goes about it. He uses very subtle sarcasm in almost every reply which people either don't pull him up on it, or it just goes straight over their head. His use of internet memes, that are again unknown to most unless you guys care to admit that you Misc a little, really do make me laugh.
> 
> Jakes on us.
> 
> ...


Can you repeat that in patois i might eventually understand it man


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

In before someone else posts it.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Can you repeat that in patois i might eventually understand it man


 @The L Man Is di biggest troll eva to wuk dis site. As much as it pains mi to admit, He's very cunning di way he goes bout it. He uses very subtle sarcasm inna almost Every reply which people edah don't Pull him up pon it, or it just goes straight over their head. His use of internet memes Dat are again unknown to most unless Yuh guys care to admit dat yuh Misc Er little, Really duh mek mi laugh.

Jokes pon us

Tan safe

Please respond

Get the rice and peas on i'll round in 20 minutes.

One glove my brother


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Mish said:


> @The L Man is the biggest troll ever to work this site. As much as it pains me to admit, he's very cunning the way he goes about it. He uses very subtle sarcasm in almost every reply which people either don't pull him up on it, or it just goes straight over their head. His use of internet memes, that are again unknown to most unless you guys care to admit that you Misc a little, really do make me laugh.
> 
> Jakes on us.
> 
> ...


LOL. I'm on the fence on this


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Mish said:


> @The L Man Is di biggest troll eva to wuk dis site. As much as it pains mi to admit, He's very cunning di way he goes bout it. He uses very subtle sarcasm inna almost Every reply which people edah don't Pull him up pon it, or it just goes straight over their head. His use of internet memes Dat are again unknown to most unless Yuh guys care to admit dat yuh Misc Er little, Really duh mek mi laugh.
> 
> Jokes pon us
> 
> ...


Fvcking ****** making him look bad


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Wtf have I just read?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I eat sh1te so cant really judge anyone tbh. I eat a lot of chips and bread and ice cream after the gym. B & J's was on offer in Tesco last week so I stocked up :thumb:


Since I've been eating healthy everything is on offer, terrys chocolate orange a quid, them galaxy cake bars are always a quid. BJ chocolate fudge brownie I've seen on offer a few times.

If you like chocolate ice cream try this one, it's got chocolate biscuit balls in them, lush


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Can you repeat that in patois i might eventually understand it man


My take on him.

He just wants to find a lil shorty so they can do the grown up and he can clap on dem cheeks an suck on dem titties


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> My take on him.
> 
> He just wants to find a lil shorty so they can do the grown up and he can clap on dem cheeks an suck on dem titties


Im trying to imagine that said im a welsh accent


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im trying to imagine that said im a welsh accent


Me too... Not sure if I liked it or not


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Getting back to the original question.

There is one loud mouth in every crowd, and that is the one with the most insecurity issues.

Nuf said, carry on about the penis.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

tamara said:


> Aww that's sweet! I dunno bout you cos you've probably been eating well for ages but since I've started eating really healthily, like loads of meat, veg etc and not putting any processes food in my trolley I've become a bit judgemental to people's trolly's like. You know if you see really really fat people and in their trolly you see lard and crisps an pasties and cakes and just one f.ucking carrot or something, I think sort yourself out mun.


Lard is actually pretty good for you - all that monounsaturated fat and the like....you wouldn't catch me putting dirty solvent extracted rancid industrial veg oil in my basket...oh wait, I'm a fatty....s'ok then.....I'll have some Jaffa Cakes while I'm at it so I can make people feel better about themselves all 18 hands up there...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Lard is actually pretty good for you - all that monounsaturated fat and the like....you wouldn't catch me putting dirty solvent extracted rancid industrial veg oil in my basket...oh wait, I'm a fatty....s'ok then.....I'll have some Jaffa Cakes while I'm at it so I can make people feel better about themselves all 18 hands up there...


I'll share my jaffa cakes with you! I have some Battenburg too if you want :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol @Mish with the standard troll claim. Zzzzz. Come back when you got a better claim my friend.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Lard is actually pretty good for you - all that monounsaturated fat and the like....you wouldn't catch me putting dirty solvent extracted rancid industrial veg oil in my basket...oh wait, I'm a fatty....s'ok then.....I'll have some Jaffa Cakes while I'm at it so I can make people feel better about themselves all 18 hands up there...


People get things so wrong with fat and health its unbelievable


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'll share my jaffa cakes with you! I have some Battenburg too if you want :thumb:


Not a fan of marzipan but if you have those awesome erfrischungs staebchen.......(little chocolate sugar shells filled with orange and lemon syrup) I'm in


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Lol @Mish with the standard troll claim. Zzzzz. Come back when you got a better claim my friend.


inb4 @The L Man and @lxm are the same person


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Not a fan of marzipan but if you have those awesome erfrischungs staebchen.......(little chocolate sugar shells filled with orange and lemon syrup) I'm in


If you're suffering from Deutschland withdrawal I can send you some. :thumbup1:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lol @Mish with the standard troll claim. Zzzzz. Come back when you got a better claim my friend.


Post an unblanked picture of yourself. I have faith in you being handsome.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> If you're suffering from Deutschland withdrawal I can send you some. :thumbup1:


I'm always suffering from withdrawal...I'm determined to learn the language a bit before next year...what's the best way?


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

tamara said:


> Post an unblanked picture of yourself. I have faith in you being handsome.


Me too but he won't, he wouldn't risk someone he knows seeing him.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

tamara said:


> Post an unblanked picture of yourself. I have faith in you being handsome.


Heres your chance @The L Man

:thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beklet said:


> I'm always suffering from withdrawal...I'm determined to learn the language a bit before next year...what's the best way?


ja das ist gut, mein lehrer hat einen dick nase

Thats about as far as my gcse german got me


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

tamara said:


> Post an unblanked picture of yourself. I have faith in you being handsome.


My mum says i am


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Pull yer maddest cowie face!




Thats me in the glasses about 3 year ago now! Cowie faces all round haha!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> ja das ist gut, mein lehrer hat einen dick nase
> 
> Thats about as far as my gcse german got me


Wirklich? :lol:

You are getting reps for making me giggle me dear!

@Beklet, I'll PM you.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Tag said:


> You would surprised how many guys can't handle having a simple conversation with a woman.


Not if their typing is anything to go by!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Mish said:


> @The L Man is the biggest troll ever to work this site. As much as it pains me to admit, he's very cunning the way he goes about it. He uses very subtle sarcasm in almost every reply which people either don't pull him up on it, or it just goes straight over their head. His use of internet memes, that are again unknown to most unless you guys care to admit that you Misc a little, really do make me laugh.
> 
> Jakes on us.
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooooooooooooo, he definitely works out look.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

nowhereboy said:


> View attachment 129442
> 
> 
> Thats me in the glasses about 3 year ago now! Cowie faces all round haha!


In the nicest way possible you and your mates look like you need a good wash, and that room looks like it smells


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mish said:


> @The L Man is the biggest troll ever to work this site. As much as it pains me to admit, he's very cunning the way he goes about it. He uses very subtle sarcasm in almost every reply which people either don't pull him up on it, or it just goes straight over their head. His use of internet memes, that are again unknown to most unless you guys care to admit that you Misc a little, really do make me laugh.
> 
> Jakes on us.
> 
> ...


I agree! I just have visions of him sat at his computer desk p1ssing himself laughing at all the people he gets to bite at his threads!

@The L Man is a genius really.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> In the nicest way possible you and your mates look like you need a good wash, and that room looks like it smells


Backstage at the Jeremy Kyle show. pmsl


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> This is true. I was in Morrison's earlier buying my tea and saw two huge fat ugly people walking around together holding hands. They looked very much in love. It was quite beautiful in a strange sort of way. As you say, somebody for everybody


You should've come over and said hi!


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> In the nicest way possible you and your mates look like you need a good wash, and that room looks like it smells


Thats what 3 days of raving does to ya mate :beer:

Those days are long gone anyway, funny to look back on tho.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Fatboy80 said:


> I agree! I just have visions of him sat at his computer desk p1ssing himself laughing at all the people he gets to bite at his threads!
> 
> @The L Man is a genius really.


Keep it coming guys with the troll claims - brilliant. I've had feuds with people before on here and many have vanished or been banned. The whole drama is rollercoaster of a ride, so let's just all hug, and be happy for once.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Keep it coming guys with the troll claims - brilliant. I've had feuds with people before on here and many have vanished or been banned. The whole drama is rollercoaster of a ride, so let's just all hug, and be happy for once.


Tbf I don't think your a troll, just either [email protected] at making up stories or people above 11 stone scare you!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Talaria said:


> Tbf I don't think your a troll, just either [email protected] at making up stories or people above 11 stone scare you!


I love bad threads, that's my fvking problem. And yeah, I like to post, I got a fvking problem!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I love bad threads, that's my fvking problem. And yeah, I like to post, I got a fvking problem!


Now you just sound angry.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Talaria said:


> Now you just sound angry.


Lol only messing )


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know people think it is important to be pretty, or handsome.

But like a cup, it is the ability for the cup to hold the liquid, not the looks of the cup that are important.

It is the inside of the home that makes it a house, not the looks of the outside.

Why people make snap judgements on how others look, rather than take a few moments to understand the person inside the skin, I never understand.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I know people think it is important to be pretty, or handsome.
> 
> But like a cup, it is the ability for the cup to hold the liquid, not the looks of the cup that are important.
> 
> ...


Would you drink said liquid out of a filthy looking cup? :no:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Would you drink said liquid out of a filthy looking cup? :no:


Is it not the inside that needs to be clean, and not the outside?


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

a clean outside of the mug would create a good imnpression making you choose that mug


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Is it not the inside that needs to be clean, and not the outside?


I personally would rather have the mug clean inside and outside


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I personally would rather have the mug clean inside and outside


Well, both being clean would be a good thing, but we were really talking about something else.

I asked my wife the other day which cup she would rather use.

She pointed to one cup.

I asked her why she chose that cup.

She said because it looked better.

But the sole purpose of the cup is to drink from.

She did not get my point.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Keep it coming guys with the troll claims - brilliant. I've had feuds with people before on here and many have vanished or been banned. The whole drama is rollercoaster of a ride, so let's just all hug, and be happy for once.


Stop it, you sausage.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Well, both being clean would be a good thing, but we were really talking about something else.
> 
> I asked my wife the other day which cup she would rather use.
> 
> ...


Your deep posts always leave me questioning myself


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Alright lads lets clear this up without analogy.

We judge people on the way they look because we wanna make babies or practice the art of... now if the personality is good we stick around if its not we do one


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Breda said:


> Alright lads lets clear this up without analogy.
> 
> We judge people on the way they look because we wanna make babies or practice the art of... now if the personality is good we stick around if its not we do one


Well judging is one thing, that makes things absolute, but being appreciative of someone that looks good is another.

I have met very pretty women that were ugly on the inside, and visa verse.

It may be the attraction that causes you to notice, but it is the personality that keeps you there.

I am going to my 35th high school reunion this Saturday, and trust me, some of those ladies I grew up with were pretty at that age, and certainly not at my age.

Then again, some that you never noticed before young, are quite pretty for our age now.

Some do not age gracefully.

What do you do toss them back and get a newer model, like trading in your car?

The older ones may need more lube too:lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I know people think it is important to be pretty, or handsome.
> 
> But like a cup, it is the ability for the cup to hold the liquid, not the looks of the cup that are important.
> 
> ...


That which we call a Rose by any other name would smell as sweet


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Alright lads lets clear this up without analogy.
> 
> We judge people on the way they look because we wanna make babies or practice the art of... now if the personality is good we stick around if its not we do one


It's 'replication value' (looks) x 'survival potential' (wealth and security) = your position in the pecking order lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Conscript said:


> It's 'replication value' (looks) x 'survival potential' (wealth and security) = your position in the pecking order lol


But, if you seek praise from others, you are a slave to others praise.

Chasing the pecking order leaves you a chase to that, and that chase one will never get.

Not everyone needs to be in a position in the pecking order to be someone.

The person that says I am alive and today is a good day to live has most all the bases covered.

Happiness is not that of purchase, but that of deciding to be happy, based on nothing but you wanting to be happy.

The key is to find out how this works.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Wait, is @The L Man the mug in this story?? :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> But, if you seek praise from others, you are a slave to others praise.
> 
> Chasing the pecking order leaves you a chase to that, and that chase one will never get.
> 
> ...


Hacks, you're basically Yoda.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

A fantastic philosophy you have hacks, pass the peace pipe over when you're done, puff puff pass lol

I believe to be truest happy you need to experience, if only in a small capacity, firstly - health, secondly - love, thirdly - wealth. Too little or too much of either will have detrimental consequences, they need to be balanced.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

@The L Man we can be a team, I think I'm equally disliked


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Conscript said:


> A fantastic philosophy you have hacks, pass the peace pipe over when you're done, puff puff pass lol
> 
> I believe to be truest happy you need to experience, if only in a small capacity, firstly - health, secondly - love, thirdly - wealth. Too little or too much of either will have detrimental consequences, they need to be balanced.


What if I told you that you have already all the tools to be happy?

I will ask a question here:

If you asked yourself "where I am, is where I am supposed to be?"

What would you say?

Can anyone say, the spot I am in right now is the spot I am supposed to be?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> @The L Man we can be a team, I think I'm equally disliked


Nah your orite.

I like L man too though


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

hackskii said:


> But, if you seek praise from others, you are a slave to others praise.
> 
> Chasing the pecking order leaves you a chase to that, and that chase one will never get.
> 
> ...


Good stuff pal, as usual.

I'm genuinely glad I read that


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

tamara said:


> @The L Man we can be a team, I think I'm equally disliked


Fvck em! this isn't a popularity contest, it's just a consumable resource, and a pretty good one too! I get fvcked off with everyone on here if I visit too often lol but I still love this place and all those cvnts that keep the wheels moving.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Confidence gets you far in life

The fact that you labelled him as over-confident for being social at a house party says a lot about you as a person.. over-confident is when you snort half a gram of mcat in one line and think you can fly, or drink 12 pints of budweiser and think that the guy twice your size who is looking up your bird will apologize when you approach him

You can't be over-confident at a party; you are either confident or you aren't

Not everyone suffers from social anxiety


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But confidence can be misconstrued as arrogance to others.

Confidence through humility towards others really would be a better option.

Some mask confidence due to insecurity, this is backwards.

Remember, those that measure you with some scale, are using their own ruler.

Hardly a measuring stick.

I actually liked this thread, it brought a bunch of people to the party, and it flowed well.

Its beer time, over and out:lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

hackskii said:


> But confidence can be misconstrued as arrogance to others.
> 
> Confidence through humility towards others really would be a better option.
> 
> ...


Correct, it can be intimidating to some with certain insecurities also.. that's what I pin the amount of sucker punches I've received in my time on..

I don't disagree with you, but humility at the house parties at some of the house parties I've been to won't get you very far!

Some say the loudest guy in the room is the weakest. I say everyone is different!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Correct, it can be intimidating to some with certain insecurities also.. *that's what I pin the amount of sucker punches I've received in my time on.. *
> 
> I don't disagree with you, but humility at the house parties at some of the house parties I've been to won't get you very far!
> 
> Some say the loudest guy in the room is the weakest. I say everyone is different!


Maybe you just act like a jackass...........who knows :rolleye:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Maybe you just act like a jackass...........who knows :rolleye:


This is when I was 9stone wet through, I kept myself to myself but was loud and carefree and it seemed everyone wanted to fight me.

Depends which way you look at it really mate; they could have thought what a jackass.. I should sucker punch him! But on the other hand they could be seen as having serious insecurities

Whichever way you look at it is now irrelevant as even though I'm far from big, after putting on some size it takes a lot more before someone wants to start swinging. Says a lot about these type of people perhaps


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> This is when I was 9stone wet through, I kept myself to myself but was loud and carefree and it seemed everyone wanted to fight me.
> 
> Depends which way you look at it really mate; they could have thought what a jackass.. I should sucker punch him! But on the other hand they could be seen as having serious insecurities
> 
> Whichever way you look at it is now irrelevant as even though I'm far from big, after putting on some size it takes a lot more before someone wants to start swinging. Says a lot about these type of people perhaps


I'm not being a d1ck mate but if EVERYBODY wanted to fight you (not just the odd local nut job) you must have been doing something to warrant it.

I've been to a lot of house parties etc where someone has had too much and is being loud and not giving a fvck but not being a jackass and I just think "oh, so and so is gonna be hungover tomorrow, where's my drink", I don't think "I'm gonna chin this cvnt for having a good time".


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I think most of L Man's problems would be sorted once he put an a decent amount of size. You can get away with being a semi-shy, arrogant pr**k if you have a good physique.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

anabolik said:


> I think most of L Man's problems would be sorted once he put an a decent amount of size. You can get away with being a semi-shy, arrogant pr**k if you have a good physique.


That's the plan


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I'm not being a d1ck mate but if EVERYBODY wanted to fight you (not just the odd local nut job) you must have been doing something to warrant it.
> 
> I've been to a lot of house parties etc where someone has had too much and is being loud and not giving a fvck but not being a jackass and I just think "oh, so and so is gonna be hungover tomorrow, where's my drink", I don't think "I'm gonna chin this cvnt for having a good time".


Perhaps where I come from has a higher local nutjob:normal person ratio than where you come from :no: Do I really have to suggest that it wasn't literally EVERYBODY who wanted to fight me :/


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Everyone is different. There are noisy people out for fun and a good time. Quiter people may enjoy the party just as much but they don't go out of their way to make sure they are noticed. Attention seeking individuals usually have an insecurity complex.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

The L Man is alright. He may start **** threads but they always turnout funny at his expense and a few others. Banter is always guaranteed. If he is a troll who cares his threads always makes me laugh and lots of others too.

That's why many click on his threads.

L Man for president.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Perhaps where I come from has a higher local nutjob:normal person ratio than where you come from :no: Do I really have to suggest that it wasn't literally EVERYBODY who wanted to fight me :/


I take everything over the Internet literally pal lol. No of course not, just saying if it happens a lot.............?

I'm just bitter because I'm shy, socially awkward and insecure, just like L Man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

anabolik said:


> I think most of L Man's problems would be sorted once he put an a decent amount of size. You can get away with being a semi-shy, arrogant pr**k if you have a good physique.


That's the plan. I honestly think my life would improve greatly once I bulk up. But it's proving harder than I ever imagined haha.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I would've thought bulking would have been the easiest thing to do rather than losing weight. I could easily put a stone on in two weeks probably less if I wanted to. It would be all fat of course but it's still bulk!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

tamara said:


> I would've thought bulking would have been the easiest thing to do rather than losing weight. I could easily put a stone on in two weeks probably less if I wanted to. It would be all fat of course but it's still bulk!


You have no idea haha. I could eat KFC all day for a year and I'd struggle to put on weight. Genetics


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

The L Man said:


> You have no idea haha. I could eat KFC all day for a year and I'd struggle to put on weight. Genetics


I want some of those lucky genes! I only habe to think about ordering a chinese and I get fatter!

You know big muscles will only get you the initial contact and maybe a few more glances than normal, if you have a handsome face that's much more important than big muscles, just my opinion! Although it would be nice to have a big gladiator on your arm, sort of makes girls feel like you'd protect them. How tall are you by the way?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> I want some of those lucky genes! I only habe to think about ordering a chinese and I get fatter!
> 
> You know big muscles will only get you the initial contact and maybe a few more glances than normal, if you have a handsome face that's much more important than big muscles, just my opinion! Although it would be nice to have a big gladiator on your arm, sort of makes girls feel like you'd protect them. How tall are you by the way?


That last paragraph has just sent L Man into depression


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

tamara said:


> I want some of those lucky genes! I only habe to think about ordering a chinese and I get fatter!
> 
> You know big muscles will only get you the initial contact and maybe a few more glances than normal, if you have a handsome face that's much more important than big muscles, just my opinion! Although it would be nice to have a big gladiator on your arm, sort of makes girls feel like you'd protect them. How tall are you by the way?


Yeah I know...it's more of a personal thing. I have always been slim and it was the bane of my life growing up lol.

I'm 6ft.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> That last paragraph has just sent L Man into depression


Nah he's alright I have faith in him being handsome.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

tamara said:


> Nah he's alright I have faith in him being handsome.


 @The L Man, picsornohandsomeface


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> Nah he's alright I have faith in him being handsome.


He's alright I like his little stories but I think he needs an older woman to take the lead... maybe smooth his tings a little and make a man out of him


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I know...it's more of a personal thing. I have always been slim and it was the bane of my life growing up lol.
> 
> I'm 6ft.


That's a good height. I've noticed a lot of body builders are under 5'9 maybe it's easier to fill up an out when you aren't really really tall, I dunno. My ex was over 6ft but wasn't really muscular at all, more athletic looking, rode a lot of motor X an trials bikes but I was absolutely besotted and in love with him so you don't have to be huge for success.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> @The L Man, picsornohandsomeface


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

tamara said:


> That's a good height. I've noticed a lot of body builders are under 5'9 maybe it's easier to fill up an out when you aren't really really tall, I dunno. My ex was over 6ft but wasn't really muscular at all, more athletic looking, rode a lot of motor X an trials bikes but I was absolutely besotted and in love with him so you don't have to be huge for success.


I think there's probably a bit of truth in that. All my friends are a bit shorter than me and fill out easier lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Talaria said:


> View attachment 129467


Can you please stop posting my Facebook pictures on here!!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I think there's probably a bit of truth in that. All my friends are a bit shorter than me and fill out easier lol.


It just takes more effort on your behalf if you are tall and naturally thin. I always thought it was impossible for me to put on decent weight aswell until I started eating right & training. Shorter people fill out easier, difference is we can always build muscle, they can't grow taller & guess what? Women like tall men.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> It just takes more effort on your behalf if you are tall and naturally thin. I always thought it was impossible for me to put on decent weight aswell until I started eating right & training. Shorter people fill out easier, difference is we can always build muscle, they can't grow taller & guess what? Women like tall men.


Got to agree here. ^^

I'm 6.'2" and was always slim growing up, hollow legs as my gran used to but it.

Used to think I was eating a lot and just couldn't/wouldn't grow, thought I would always be skinny or maybe skinny with a bit of a belly if I put some eating/drinking effort in.

Think I was about 13st when I started training, I'm now knocking on the door of 18st.

It can be done, just takes a lot of hard work and a lot of food, (and normally a reasonable amount of drugs, but that's optional..)


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I take everything over the Internet literally pal lol. No of course not, just saying if it happens a lot.............?
> 
> I'm just bitter because I'm shy, socially awkward and insecure, just like L Man


I call bull****! I've never seen a guy of your size/physique be shy lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

The L Man said:


> That's the plan. I honestly think my life would improve greatly once I bulk up. But it's proving harder than I ever imagined haha.


600mg tren 900g test 100mg dbol

Even on a diet of KFC you'll turn in to a monster! Get on it! I'll donate you my tren if I come off!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> 600mg tren 900g test 100mg dbol
> 
> Even on a diet of KFC you'll turn in to a monster! Get on it! I'll donate you my tren if I come off!


WOW, nearly a kilo of test, wonder what the sides of that would be! :whistling:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> 600mg tren 900g test 100mg dbol
> 
> Even on a diet of KFC you'll turn in to a monster! Get on it! I'll donate you my tren if I come off!


Cba with all the side effects and pinning :\ i wish I could get there natty but...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Cba with all the side effects and pinning :\ i wish I could get there natty but...


Haven't you already done a cycle? Fck natty, on a diet of KFC it's either skinny with very few women throwing themselves at you or strong, confident, hench as fck with all the easy girls wanting a taste of your handsome little face!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Haven't you already done a cycle? Fck natty, on a diet of KFC it's either skinny with very few women throwing themselves at you or strong, confident, hench as fck with all the easy girls wanting a taste of your handsome little face!


Yeah I regret doing it though haha. Ah well.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I call bull****! I've never seen a guy of your size/physique be shy lol


No not really, complete opposite tbh, especially after a couple of drinks.

When I was a teenager though I was a right awkward cvnt. Would have fitted right in as one of the lads off inbetweeners


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I regret doing it though haha. Ah well.


What weight are you mate?

Serious question not trying to get at you.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Why would one's size have any indication on how one either has, or does not have confidence?

If confidence is a state of mind, why does it have to be physical, or anything related to that?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Pull yer maddest cowie face!


Haha I love that .yt video. "Riding along, singing my song" :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Haven't you already done a cycle? Fck natty, on a diet of KFC it's either skinny with very few women throwing themselves at you or strong, confident, hench as fck with all the easy girls wanting a taste of your handsome little face!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> What weight are you mate?
> 
> Serious question not trying to get at you.


About 11 stone  Fluctuates up and down but it's usually stuck about there.



hackskii said:


> Why would one's size have any indication on how one either has, or does not have confidence?
> 
> If confidence is a state of mind, why does it have to be physical, or anything related to that?


I think if someone is self concious about their physique then they are going to be a bit shy and reclusive, but if you have a good body and feel good about yourself, then it's going to change your outlook and make you more confident. That's just my opinion though.

Some people couldn't care less about their looks and are confident regardless. It depends on the person I guess.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The L Man said:


> About 11 stone  Fluctuates up and down but it's usually stuck about there.


6 foot, 11 stone and you lift?

You aren't eating properly :turned:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Why would one's size have any indication on how one either has, or does not have confidence?
> 
> If confidence is a state of mind, why does it have to be physical, or anything related to that?


Only non confident people think this ol mate, confident people never give it a thought lol

Same as some people think you gotta be big to pull more girls, its comical lol


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The L Man said:


> About 11 stone  Fluctuates up and down but it's usually stuck about there.


6 foot, 11 stone and you lift?

You aren't eating properly :turned:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> 6 foot, 11 stone and you lift?
> 
> You aren't eating properly :turned:


Yeah thanks for that Mr Obvious!!

Haven't lifted properly in weeks.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The L Man said:


> About 11 stone  Fluctuates up and down but it's usually stuck about there.
> 
> I think if someone is self concious about their physique then they are going to be a bit shy and reclusive, but if you have a good body and feel good about yourself, then it's going to change your outlook and make you more confident. That's just my opinion though.
> 
> Some people couldn't care less about their looks and are confident regardless. It depends on the person I guess.


But confidence is a state of mind.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

hackskii said:


> But confidence is a state of mind.


I know that but can't confidence be altered depending on how someone is feeling?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ok Lizard Man how bout I take you out and break you in.

You gonna lemme clap dem cheeks or what?

Nomsayin?


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Yeah thanks for that Mr Obvious!!
> 
> Haven't lifted properly in weeks.


Then get your diet right, hit the gym, get on cycle & start fcuking everything with a hole in it.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

comfla said:


>


COMLFA what the fvckk man!!! U on dat mushroom time or what?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The L Man said:


> I know that but can't confidence be altered depending on how someone is feeling?


Are you suggesting that confidence changes with how you are feeling?

You either are confident, or not confident, a bit like being pregnant, you cant be kind of pregnant.

Another problem is interfering logic with emotion.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Are you suggesting that confidence changes with how you are feeling?
> 
> You either are confident, or not confident, a bit like being pregnant, you cant be kind of pregnant.
> 
> Another problem is interfering logic with emotion.


I'm just saying personally, if I was happy with my physique, I'd have a lot more confidence.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

In this day in age it's all the skinny, skinny jean wearing indie guys with long hair and sharp features that i see mostly pulling girls.

If i were single id get back down to 9 stone and think about a change of style.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

bigtommay said:


> In this day in age it's all the skinny, skinny jean wearing indie guys with long hair and sharp features that i see mostly pulling girls.
> 
> If i were single id get back down to 9 stone and think about a change of style.


do u wanna bet on that ?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> do u wanna bet on that ?


I would mate yeah. Based on what ive seen anyway.

There is the possibility of course that its because most of these skinny guys could be better looking and therefore have less insecurity issues to make them want to overcompensate in other areas i.e physique. Down my gym 80% of guys are ugly fvcks and balding.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> In this day in age it's all the skinny, skinny jean wearing indie guys with long hair and sharp features that i see mostly pulling girls.
> 
> If i were single id get back down to 9 stone and think about a change of style.


 @IGotTekkers isn't skinny.....

Mind Blown!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> @IGotTekkers isn't skinny.....
> 
> Mind Blown!!


He's an ugly cnut tho


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> @IGotTekkers isn't skinny.....
> 
> Mind Blown!!


Neither do I have long hair :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Breda said:


> He's an ugly cnut tho


The girls don't seem to think so


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> @IGotTekkers isn't skinny.....
> 
> Mind Blown!!


Do they get a choice? :lol:

But yeah seriously there was a thread about this modern phenomena of skinny jeansters not too far back :laugh: i see these sorts of guys with hot chicks everywhere.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> He's an ugly cnut tho


Correct


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> The girls don't seem to think so


Too dark to notice mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Do they get a choice? :lol:
> 
> But yeah seriously there was a thread about this modern phenomena of skinny jeansters not too far back :laugh: i see these sorts of guys with hot chicks everywhere.


On TV you mean 

Skinny guys blend in with mr average, women don't like that.

Hence why we all lift pmsl


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> On TV you mean
> 
> Skinny guys blend in with mr average, women don't like that.
> 
> Hence why we all lift pmsl


TV has a big effect on reality....Take a look next time your on da high street


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> On TV you mean
> 
> Skinny guys blend in with mr average, women don't like that.
> 
> Hence why we all lift pmsl


That's right, same goes for style, when I walk into the club you can guarantee I stand out from the other joey Essex looking lads, and birds love that, I get constant compliments on how sharp I look, you won't get that in your hollister t shirt and boat shoes.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The L Man said:


> I'm just saying personally, if I was happy with my physique, I'd have a lot more confidence.


You know mate, not being happy with something only cheats self.

Example

I had a friend on gear, he looked good, but said if he could only get to 190 pounds he would be happy.

Months later on gear he got to 190 pounds, I asked him if he is happy with his body.

He said "If I was 200 pounds I would be happy."

My point at this point would be: anything you chase, you will continue to chase, and the chase is never done.

Or, you will never be happy.

Instead, you might want to look at changes like bigger arms, or lifting more weight and look to that as something you have accomplished.

This will be a reward for you, and thus more happy with your physique.

Another thing I notice about people, including myself.

Years ago I dieted down and got super lean, I had veins all over the place, I was strong for how light I was and could do like 20 pullups for 3 sets bodyweigh, 50 bar dips, etc.

When I was lean, I noticed myself picking on others for being fat.

I then realized that when I was fat I never picked on anybody, once lean, I picked on people.

That is not good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> TV has a big effect on reality....Take a look next time your on da high street


I stay off the high street, full of skinny jean wearing cùnts with fit birds tagging along


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's right, same goes for style, when I walk into the club you can guarantee I stand out from the other joey Essex looking lads, and birds love that, I get constant compliments on how sharp I look, you won't get that in your hollister t shirt and boat shoes.


All about those braces


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I stay off the high street, full of skinny jean wearing cùnts with fit birds tagging along


I dont really have anything to back up my point mate. Im really just going off what i do see. If your good looking with personality then it doesnt matter if youre 9 stone or 15 :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Big shout out to @bigtommay for making me feel like a king being skinny. Lol @ all you meat heads on here.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Big shout out to @bigtommay for making me feel like a king being skinny. Lol @ all you meat heads on here.


Hey think positive...The skinnier you are the bigger your wang looks :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I dont really have anything to back up my point mate. Im really just going off what i do see. If your good looking with personality then it doesnt matter if youre 9 stone or 15 :lol:


Bugger, I'm 8st with an amazing personality 

I'm messing mate. I know exactly what your getting at


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Bugger, I'm 8st with an amazing personality
> 
> I'm messing mate. I know exactly what your getting at


U can't smash a personality's bum in, so I don't care about them!


----------

